# ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found



## dhtodorov (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am trying to run hlds on my machine*:*


```
root@server:/ # uname -am
FreeBSD webserver 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #2: Tue Nov 27 03:06:52 UTC 2012     root@darkstar:/usr/obj/pcbsd-build90/fbsd-source/9.1/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

*T*o do this *I* need to have a *L*inux emulator. And load by using kldload*:*


```
root@server:/ # kldload linux
kldload: can't load linux: File exists
--------------------------------------------------
root@server:/ # kldstat | grep lin
 2    1 0xc960e000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 3    1 0xc9617000 2a000    linux.ko
```

*L*inux is installed and loaded successfully, but when *I* run `./hldsupdatetool.bin` *I* got this


```
root@server:/home/dhtodorov/kz_server # ./hldsupdatetool.bin
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found
Abort
```

Also *I* exec_ute_ `portupgrade -R linux_base-f10` but it doesn't make any difference.

I hope that you can help me with this one.

Cheers!


----------

